

Mailinator - averaging 4.5million emails/day on a single 2Ghz machine (2007) - steveklabnik
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2007/01/architecture-of-mailinator.html?repost=true

======
steveklabnik
I think 1405 days is long enough to bring this back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7859>

Inspired by this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2179545>

